# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Odyssey, Windows mixed reality headset, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/us/HMDOdyssey

Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Odyssey: The premium mixed-reality headset

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> Designed for Microsoft's mixed-reality experience, this $500 headset has AMOLED screens and built-in headphones and microphones.


Article "Official: Samsung Odyssey could be the Windows VR headset to beat"
The OLED displays you crave.

by Sean Hollister
October 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet Samsung’s new mixed reality headset

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> Samsung’s $499 HMD Odyssey joins four other headsets ready to take advantage of mixed reality features in Microsoft’s Windows 10 Fall Creators Update.

----------


## Airicist

PROJECTIONS, Episode 25: Windows Mixed Reality and Samsung's HMD Odyssey

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Norm and Jeremy attend Microsoft's Windows Mixed Reality launch event to check out the slate of VR headsets being released this year for Windows 10. Especially notable is the Samsung HMD Odyssey, a headest with a high-resolution OLED display. We discuss our hands-on impressions of these headset's inside-out tracking, image quality, and the promise of a VR version of Windows.

----------

